# Rarely Asked Questions About MannKind



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2013)

This week, MannKind published a set of frequently asked questions about the recent clinical trials for its inhaled insulin Afrezza.

The idea inspired me to issue my own questions about the company, using the questions as a crutch to explain my position. Unlike MannKind, though, my questions are of the rare variety; most have never been directly asked to me:

Can you summarize MannKind's frequently asked questions?

http://www.dailyfinance.com/2013/08/28/rarely-asked-questions-about-mannkind/


----------



## trophywench (Aug 29, 2013)

I always thought inhaled insulin failed because diabetics didn't actually LIKE inhaling it?

Mind you - how many have actually tried it?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2013)

trophywench said:


> I always thought inhaled insulin failed because diabetics didn't actually LIKE inhaling it?
> 
> Mind you - how many have actually tried it?



I was picking up my prescription today, and while I was standing around I was reading all these posters dotted around about an asthma service and how they could help you with your inhaling technique in order to get the greatest effectiveness - surely there would be similar problems with inhaling insulin. And how many units do you inhale with each breath? Surely it would have to be half a unit, as that is the precision of pens? Which would mean a ten unit dose would have you hyperventilating!


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 30, 2013)

As a long-term asthmatic, I'd be very worried about taking insulin in this way.  At least with asthma drugs, doses that are too low or too high won't kill you.  

Poor technique can mean a lot of the intended dose sticks in the throat and gets swallowed.  A common cold or chest infection increases the quantity of mucus in the pulmonary system, which can inhibit absorbtion.  With asthma drugs, you can allow for this by doubling up on the puffs - but would you want to guesstimate with insulin???


----------

